# Uber's Umbrella Insurance Policy



## runaroundruby (May 3, 2014)

So this past weekend some things went down in Nashville regarding pick up at the late night concert each night at LP Field. Uber and Lyft were allowed to drop off customers, but NOT pick them up! We were not allowed to cross the bridge at all at the end of the night and our riders were forced to walk a long distance in order to be picked up (as much as 6 blocks). The policeman said, "You don't pay a fee to the Taxi Commission, so no crossing the bridge!" (Troll story comes to mind.) They actually closed ALL lanes but one on the bridge and left it open only for Taxi's, Limo's and Shuttles. It was clear that this was political!!

So on Friday I emailed the Mayor wanting an explanation and recommending they allow us to cross the bridge as well. It wasn't just Uber/Lyft drivers being inconvenienced, and our customers. It was everyday citizens and tourists as well...all to crowd out alternative drivers so that Taxi's would get all the fares, which they couldn't handle by the way. We had 250 fares we couldn't get to on Friday because of this in part!

The Mayor had the Director of Metro's Transportation Dept call me and we had a long chat where he assured me they were working very hard on this but affirming that yes, this is high pressure from the Taxi Commission and his hands are currently tied until the City Council can pass a resolution, which he has personally been working on for 6 months. (He and Mayor want us to succeed there, but want to be fair to Taxi's too, etc...lots of reasons were then given.

He then began to explain the biggest hold up for Uber's legitimacy in Nashville.....the famous 1 Million Umbrella policy that we're supposed to have...this is where my ears were really perking up!

He says that Uber has NOT produced the policy in full to ANY U.S. City!! NONE of the officials of any of the 26 cities have seen a copy of this policy because Uber has not yet presented it!! In fact, it seems that should be in our back office website, in full....especially since he told me that our Full Coverage personal policies ALL have disclaimers in them that if we are earning income from driving somebody and we wreck...that our insurance WILL NOT cover the accident!! That the only way to protect myself is to buy a COMMERCIAL policy which of course will be a lot more, cutting deeply into any of the profits.

I did find this information disturbing. I just bought a really nice 2011 car and my accident risk goes up each time I take a fare! 

Are you all aware of this and if so, how do you rationalize it right now? It could be financially devastating to have a wreck uncovered and no car to drive afterwards because of it. I'm not a serious worrier but that was really running through my head this weekend while driving all night in the RAIN on a busy night. 

I really like driving for Uber but this is a serious matter. 

Anybody have any thoughts? Anybody on the board ever had a wreck and had to lean on that policy or not have their full coverage insurance cover a wreck? 

Monday...Checking on commercial insurance and setting myself up as an official biz. Will it be worth it??


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

A little to read from the forum here:

https://uberpeople.net/index.php?threads/uberx-james-river-insr.403/

https://uberpeople.net/index.php?threads/insurance.159/#post-1242

https://uberpeople.net/index.php?th...ion-provider-service-agreement.264/#post-2012

https://uberpeople.net/index.php?threads/evil-insurance-companies-not-a-damn-thing.430/#post-3174

Hope these help answer some of your questions.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

What we ALL need is a bullet-point ONLY executive summary of all the intel gathered thus far. The post on the James River Insr is OK but Looong. We need a birds-eye view by someone good at that. I'm looking at YOU LookyLou! Feel like some service to the community? I'm too verbose and we need pertinent pith.


----------



## Mojambo (May 23, 2014)

The TL;DR here seems to be that relying on your own personal insurance under Uber's umbrella policy is a definite risk. I really hope Uber gets their shit together on this and lend more legitimacy to ridesharing.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

If Uber says it covers UBERX cars and drivers then they should be happy to show you all the Insurance policy document


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Sydney et al,

But they did; and supremely vague at best. Here:


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

The Geek said:


> Sydney et al,
> 
> But they did; and supremely vague at best. Here:


Yes very vague


----------

